# cochin eggs



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

does anybody know where i could find some cochin eggs that are semi good show quality to order from?


----------



## Clark_Kent (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry...! No Idea...!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Try here... http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/484763/large-fowl-cochin-thread

Or here.... http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/400344/heritage-large-fowl-thread


----------

